# ReactOS on FreeBSD



## kenorb (Oct 26, 2010)

As this thread has been closed:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13887

I'm following this thread and asking when ReactOS will be ready for FreeBSD.
Any info?

As I can see, there are already sources for Unix systems:
http://www.reactos.org/wiki/Build_Environment
Anybody tested it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

ReactOS is NOT an application. It's a complete operating system (at least that's the plan). As such running ReactOS on FreeBSD makes no sense at all.



> ReactOS is a free and open-source operating system based on the Windows NT architecture, providing support for existing applications and drivers, and an alternative to the current dominant consumer and server operating systems.


----------



## kenorb (Oct 26, 2010)

ReactOS uses most of wine libraries, so there is no any possibility to run application using ReactOS kernel under Unix?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> ReactOS uses most of wine libraries, so there is no any possibility to run application using ReactOS kernel under Unix?



It's a complete operating system by itself. An operating system is much more then just a kernel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system


----------



## kenorb (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought it kind of new generation of wine emulator.
Is there any wine alternative emulator using alternative method, which does work? Not VM.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2010)

To be honest, if you're going to be running Windows applications, install Windows.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 26, 2010)

Why would you want to run ReactOS and refuse to use WINE? As you said it yourself, ReactOS uses many WINE libraries and people from the two projects have been working together for a long time. WINE is available on FreeBSD as a port/package, so use that. What is the problem?


----------



## kenorb (Oct 26, 2010)

Basically I wanted to run only Skype.
Installed old binaries (current doesn't work), it seems to work, but I can't see any contact list, so it's useless.
Tried to install wine on amd64, I was able to install it, but run failed (1.3.4).
Upgraded to wine 1.3.5, the same:

```
fixme:dbghelp:fetch_thread_info Couldn't open thread 69 (87)
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address 0x10b1fb8 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
```
Was looking for some alternative solution to run Skype in some window-based emulator.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 26, 2010)

You might be able to make the linux version (_edit:_ I mean the linux version of skype, since that's what you seem to want to run) work, if you fiddled with it enough.


----------

